

The Curious Case for Impulse Computing - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/09/24/the-curious-case-of-impulse-computing/

======
jf781
the promise of changes at the edge of the network are now happening.

Validation: With microblogging (or other forms with video and audio) and > 3G
mobile new data forms will create massive new opportunities that will disrupt
- search, UI, enterprise computing - this is the real time web

The Real Time Web is only value if it solves Real Time Needs

I'm very bullish on the real time but not the way most startups are
approaching it. Most are missing the boat big time. Great opportunity for
developers and entrepreneurs.

------
wattersjames
Its the Y combinator guys I was thinking of when I wrote this one. Sincerely
curious for their thoughts.

------
kaiyzen
Definitely split into two categories, one of startups and potential startups
cultivating ideas.., other with enterprises that have "fringe projects" where
time and budget are a factor

------
rizzn
My friend James Watters talks about the new markets created by something
viewed as a "replacement" trend.

